# ملصق شامل: اشتراطات ومتطلبات السلامة في عمليات الرفع - لاول مرة بالعربي



## يا الغالي (27 أغسطس 2014)

يعتبر استخدم الروافع المتحركة من اخطر العمليات المهنية في قطاع الإنشاءات و الصيانة – لذلك يجب جعل منطقة الرفع اكثر آمانا للأشخاص المحيطيين 






يسهل الملصق على فهم متطلبات السلامة للعملية الرفع والتصبين بالاوناش،
شكرا خاص للفنان فاضل آل دهنيم على وقته القيم على قيامه برسم الملصق بشكل واضح وجميل 


تحميل الملصق 












الملصق القديم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور أخي العزيز
والشكر أيضاً للفنان فاضل آل دهنيم
على الملصق الهام


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## يا الغالي (3 فبراير 2017)

تحديث رابط التحميل 
اضغط هنا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2017)

مشكور على التحديث


----------

